# Any dog shows in the north west?



## zingy (Apr 29, 2012)

Does anyone know of any dog shows in the north west in August? Looking for charity/ companion dog shows in Lancashire/ Cheshire areas that I can take my tradestand to. Thanks


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Tatton Park, Knutsford has a dog show on the 12 August.


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

Garstang show 4th August. Lunesdale show in Kirkby Lonsdale on 14th August


----------



## Ricco53 (Jun 13, 2012)

We are holding a companion dog show on 5th August at Little Budworth in Cheshire if you wanted to bring your stall to that you can contact me on 07980329789 for more details.


----------



## zingy (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks all, I'll look into them. Ricco, I'll call you tomorrow if that's ok


----------

